# more pics from last year



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi all just wanted let you i added some more pics from my haunt-
haunt06 pictures by pyro1966 - Photobucket
enjoy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Really Nice, pyro. I like your coffin - and the kids are so cute!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for sharing those photos pyro. You have some nice props.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool.

Is that Joey Ramone holding that lantern?


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

You've got a lot of great props and I like the lighting!
Good work, Pyro!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Awesome!

Love how it is all compact, real sensory overload looking at every thing!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice pyro....and those kids...too damn cute


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats pretty cool.... where did you get the prop of the zombie behind the fence with the hole in his chest?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

spencer gifts


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Great stuff, Pyro Thanks for sharing.

BTW...Why are yours so big? 

When you click on a thumbnail in your photobucket album, the new pic is larger. Mine are still small I want big'uns too. Any advice?


----------

